# GenieGo Auto Prepare



## KenW (Nov 16, 2005)

I updated m iPhone to the new DirecTV version 4.4.012. I now see a new GenieGo option to "Auto Prepare" everything on my DVR. I don't remember an announcement?

I have the older Geniego box, and a HR44-700.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

KenW said:


> I updated m iPhone to the new DirecTV version 4.4.012. I now see a new GenieGo option to "Auto Prepare" everything on my DVR. I don't remember an announcement?
> 
> I have the older Geniego box, and a HR44-700.
> 
> ...


 I also have the new version on my droid. Only one minor issue is that I cannot get out of "favorites" to see all my local channels.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Interesting. So is it preparing then and then putting them back in the DVR?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

It mentions you need 25% of your DVR space available.

What about my GenieGo and the external drive I have hooked to it?

I haven't checked all my devices, but I had this option on my Android Tablet earlier today. When I looked at all the shows on my 5 different DVRs, the DIRECTV app isn't showing the last 27 shows we've recorded. Stopped with a show from last week. Opened the GenieGo stand-alone app on my tablet, all the shows were there (but no option to transcode all shows). So far, the stand-alone app hasn't proven it's worth.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

trh said:


> It mentions you need 25% of your DVR space available.
> 
> What about my GenieGo and the external drive I have hooked to it?
> 
> I haven't checked all my devices, but I had this option on my Android Tablet earlier today. When I looked at all the shows on my 5 different DVRs, the DIRECTV app isn't showing the last 27 shows we've recorded. Stopped with a show from last week. Opened the GenieGo stand-alone app on my tablet, all the shows were there (but no option to transcode all shows). So far, the stand-alone app hasn't proven it's worth.


At least on Android, the GG app is a lot better. It let's you use SD cards, shows all recordings in the correct order, has 30 sec skip, actually gives you error messages that you are out of space, etc.

The DIRECTV one is just bad. Lots of issues with it not showing recordings or sorting wrong. It takes forever to refresh the playlist. Harder to delete things. Not sure why they took something that worked and tried to integrate things while removing features. At least get it working correctly before rolling it out.

The streaming option sounds great, but I already have a slingbox for that.

Sent from my Venue 8 7840 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenW (Nov 16, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> Interesting. So is it preparing then and then putting them back in the DVR?


My guess is the message is intended for the new DVR feature that does away with the GenieGo device, and moves the encoding to the DVR. DirecTV has talked about it, but it's not rolled out yet. I'm not a beta tester, so I don't know the status of the feature.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Where do you find the auto-prepare option in the app?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

gpg said:


> Where do you find the auto-prepare option in the app?


I received an update on my Android device to the DIRECTV app. After doing the update, it showed up after I went to the PLAYLIST on the app.


----------



## KenW (Nov 16, 2005)

gpg said:


> Where do you find the auto-prepare option in the app?


Settings & Help ==> GenieGO ==> GenieGo Auto Prepare


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

KenW said:


> Settings & Help ==> GenieGO ==> GenieGo Auto Prepare


Strange, doesn't show up on my iPhone.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

RAD said:


> Strange, doesn't show up on my iPhone.


Probably not yet in the iPhone app.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

It doesn't show up on my iPad or my Galaxy S7 phone. Maybe it's because I have a first generation GG. The only new option I have is to select a receiver for live streaming.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> Probably not yet in the iPhone app.


He said in the OP that he updated his iPhone and had the option.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

trh said:


> It mentions you need 25% of your DVR space available.
> 
> What about my GenieGo and the external drive I have hooked to it?
> 
> I haven't checked all my devices, but I had this option on my Android Tablet earlier today. When I looked at all the shows on my 5 different DVRs, the DIRECTV app* isn't showing the last 27 shows we've recorded. *Stopped with a show from last week. Opened the GenieGo stand-alone app on my tablet, all the shows were there (but no option to transcode all shows). So far, the stand-alone app hasn't proven it's worth.


Have seen that on the iPAD version of the new app. Many shows missing. 
Seems very buggy.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

You need to go to the download/preparing list to see the option on Android.

It doesn't do anything and it won't turn on, just goes back to off when I swipe it to on


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

prushing said:


> You need to go to the download/preparing list to see the option on Android.
> 
> It doesn't do anything and it won't turn on, just goes back to off when I swipe it to on


Thanks. Now I see it on my phone, but you're right I can't set it to on.


----------



## KenW (Nov 16, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> Probably not yet in the iPhone app.


I see it on my iPhone.


----------



## KenW (Nov 16, 2005)

gpg said:


> Thanks. Now I see it on my phone, but you're right I can't set it to on.


I've managed to get it to say on a few times, but it doesn't stick. I suspect the DVR side is what's missing.

If they're going to use 25% of the disk space, they'll need to ship larger hard drives by default.


----------

